# CJC-1295 or IGF-lr3



## barkingspider (Aug 4, 2010)

Here's my dilemma. Years of juicing has shut my natural testosterone production completely down. The doc put me on Androgel, so I get my testosterone levels tested every 6-8 weeks, so doing any more test is out of the question, so I've been doing some research on some different peptides. I have no experience with this stuff besides What I have read on the internet, so any info would be appreciated. CJC-1295 and IGF-lr3 has caught my interest. I've read alot about and know what they do, what I'm looking for is someone who has experience with either one and what kind of results have you gotten, dosage, and how to prepare it. Thanks!


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 4, 2010)

barkingspider said:


> Here's my dilemma. Years of juicing has shut my natural testosterone production completely down. The doc put me on Androgel, so I get my testosterone levels tested every 6-8 weeks, so doing any more test is out of the question, so I've been doing some research on some different peptides. I have no experience with this stuff besides What I have read on the internet, so any info would be appreciated. CJC-1295 and IGF-lr3 has caught my interest. I've read alot about and know what they do, what I'm looking for is someone who has experience with either one and what kind of results have you gotten, dosage, and how to prepare it. Thanks!



Whats your goals...too increase HGH? You could try a stack of CJC1295 and GHRP 2 or 6 to increase your own natural production.


----------



## barkingspider (Aug 5, 2010)

Well I'm leaning more towards the IGF-lr3 due to the splitting of the muscle cells. When I first decided to take the plunge 11 years ago and did my first cycle of Sust250, was basically to break past a plateau. I was stuck on a 380lbs bench press for about two years and wanted to get to that next level, which did the job.  I've been clean for the last couple of years and still working out, and I'm finally at the same size and strength I was when I was last juiced up(bench 510lbs), but now I can't take any steroids due to testosterone tests, so I'm looking for a alternative to take me to that next level. I'm looking more for muscle growth than strength (and could lose a little around the waste). Any suggestions?


----------



## rAJJIN (Aug 5, 2010)

What about HGH?
Ive have some experience with the Igf-lr3 but not the other product you mention.


----------



## barkingspider (Aug 6, 2010)

After doing s little more research I'm planning on running 40mcgs ED of IGF-Lr3 for 50 days. I have read that some will take it EOD. Any opinion on this? Also planning on IM injections bilaterally. Any opinion on intramuscular vs subcutaneous?


----------



## rAJJIN (Aug 6, 2010)

When I used it it was 50mcg per day taken IM.


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 6, 2010)

barkingspider said:


> After doing s little more research I'm planning on running 40mcgs ED of IGF-Lr3 for 50 days. I have read that some will take it EOD. Any opinion on this? Also planning on IM injections bilaterally. Any opinion on intramuscular vs subcutaneous?



Ive done it a few different ways. I found higher dosages were best for me. Around 80mcg split bilaterally. I gained a nice amount of lean mass,,pumps were amazing. The only real side is I went hypo EASILY. I must eat every 2 hrs on IGFLR3. When I ran it last I used it daily but next time I think I will do 
80-100mcg every MON/WED/FRI


----------



## E=MC (Aug 7, 2010)

My father was researching HGH and I found CJC and told him about it. He read a thread by datbtrue and came to the conclusion that adding a GHRP helped increase its effect by making GH surges higher. Not sure if youre intersted but I didnt see it mentioned.


----------



## barkingspider (Aug 7, 2010)

Storage. I've read room temp, I've read fridge, I've read freezer. How did you store your IGF-Lr3? I'm sure at some time I'll try the CJC and GHRP. I have years left of being a pin cushion. lol


----------



## rAJJIN (Aug 7, 2010)

barkingspider said:


> Storage. I've read room temp, I've read fridge, I've read freezer. How did you store your IGF-Lr3? I'm sure at some time I'll try the CJC and GHRP. I have years left of being a pin cushion. lol



The fridge :smoking:


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 7, 2010)

*Peptides*

Check this out. Good info!
http://www.professionalmuscle.com/f.../37381-dats-cjc-1295-ghrp-6-basic-guides.html


----------



## barkingspider (Aug 8, 2010)

Great info thanks guys!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Aug 10, 2010)

I know you haven't mentioned these peptides but I think this is very relevant. I have just ordered some GHRP-6 and Modified GRF (1-29). I should get it in a few days. I plan to start it in a week or so. Gonna take it in my break. I decided upon the GRF due to the negatives regarding CJC-1295. Although I imagine both would be fine if used sparingly.

Gonna do 100mcg of both 3 times daily. I may double the GHRP-6 dose after a month or so. I will let you know how I find them. This is my first time with any form of GH product.

I plan to try GH after my next cycle. Will probably do 2IU per day as it will be my first time and I have a habit of going too high too soon so will be different with GH... not to mention the fact it is so expensive!!


----------



## barkingspider (Aug 12, 2010)

Let me know what your opinion is when your done with your cycle. I ordered 2mg of IGF-lr3 and will probably take some clen with it. I notice the kit I ordered says it comes with a sterile 10 ML vial and NACL solution. It doesn't mention any acetic acid. Hopefully it will come with the kit.


----------



## barkingspider (Aug 17, 2010)

okay I received my kit. No Acid. It came with sodium chloride and an empty 10ml vial. Now everything I read you should reconstitute it with AA to make it last longer. How long will the IGF-Lr3 last in the NACL solution alone? I read not long, and if that's the case what in the hell am I suppose to do with the empty 10ml vial?


----------



## barkingspider (Aug 19, 2010)

Found some AA everything should be good!


----------



## ASHOP (Aug 19, 2010)

Elvia1023 said:


> I know you haven't mentioned these peptides but I think this is very relevant. I have just ordered some GHRP-6 and Modified GRF (1-29). I should get it in a few days. I plan to start it in a week or so. Gonna take it in my break. I decided upon the GRF due to the negatives regarding CJC-1295. Although I imagine both would be fine if used sparingly.
> 
> Gonna do 100mcg of both 3 times daily. I may double the GHRP-6 dose after a month or so. I will let you know how I find them. This is my first time with any form of GH product.
> 
> I plan to try GH after my next cycle. Will probably do 2IU per day as it will be my first time and I have a habit of going too high too soon so will be different with GH... not to mention the fact it is so expensive!!



Keep us posted on how you do. I already know the GHRP6 is going to make you super hungry.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 13, 2010)

ALIN said:


> Keep us posted on how you do. I already know the GHRP6 is going to make you super hungry.



I thought I would let you guys know my feelings after being on them for a decent time so far. Basically I am not impressed at all. I started taking 100mcg GHRP-6 and 100mg GRF (1-29) 3 times daily. Sometimes my GHRP-6 dose would be close to 200mg or even more.

I should rephrase about not being impressed... for my goals as it has it's uses. It made me super super super hungry. I would never take this if your cutting/restricting cals... it's a no go for me. I could do it and stay away from food but it would just make it so much harder. I enjoy eating/diet regardless of 'cutting' or 'bulking' but on this stuff I would feel empty all the time and craving food. 

For increasing your appetite it is amazing and could be a great tool for people who struggle to get lots of whole foods down. I never struggle with staying away from food but this stuff made me crave things I never eat. Normally any cravings I have are usually fruit or fruit juice so not bad at all. Bu I would walk into a shop and crave sweets... but it felt almost impossible to resist.

It's hard to tell about fatloss as I have been cutting and don't struggle to get cut/lose weight. Although I have lost alot of weight... infact I have lost too much weight (about 24 pounds in 2/3 months). My diet has been the worst it's ever been... nothing bad just not enough food. Therefore it would be wrong to clearly comment on fatloss for this product. I would suspect it is good but I feel a realistic time period to be on it would be 6 months.

I do feel like I have gone back abit. I looked nearly as toned when I was 20 pounds heavier. Although this is obviously mainly water and glycogen lost and some fat. I plan to gradually bulk up so I suspect I will put on a large amount of weight fairly quickly. I don't like feeling flat at all! Sorry off track!

Another negative point is the dosing. You have to keep it in certain temperatures so it can make things awkward. I would have vials at mine and at my gf's for convenience. But the afternoon dose would be awkward as I found myself coming home solely for my injection. I know there are ways around this (cooler etc) but not exactly perfect for use over months. In the final few weeks I started dosing twice per day using a slightly higher dose. I have moreorless stopped the last few days. I might leave it for when I start bulking up due to the appetite enhancemens.

So mixed reviews. It is good but I would personally use it for buking. It would add to bulking gradually due to it's good fatloss properties but great appetite enhancement.

You should enjoy taking this time (especially the first inj). I felt weird at first but this soon changed to euphoric... light/floaty... carefree. As a result I didn't like taking this too soon before a workout. I know many like taking GABA before a workout but the feeling was similar to a large dose of GABA for me. 

By the way I trust my supplier as I have used them for other things (mainy MT2) and quality has always been great.


----------

